# Wie kann man sich in Gentoo mit der Konsole mit einem IRC

## linjunky

Wie kann man sich in Gentoo mit der Konsole mit einem IRC Server verbinden

welchen client  sollte ich am besten emergen 

und wie verbindet man sich?

----------

## blu3bird

installieren:

 emerge -v irssi

starten:

 irssi

verbinden:

 /server chat.eu.freenode.net

nen channel betreten:

 /join #gentoo

----------

## linjunky

danke   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xraver

bitchx

----------

## smg

weechat

----------

## Gibheer

telnet ist auch eine nette variante

----------

## musv

x-chat gab's auch mal mit Textmodusunterstützung. Weiß nicht, ob das immer noch als Feature angeboten wird.

----------

